# Help me fix my in dash lcd



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey guys. I thought id post this here cause its almost computer related. Anyone know of a good diy fix it electronics site?

I took apart my indash lcd screen i got off ebay. It worked for 6 months or so and then quit.

The 6 wire connector that runs from the circuit board to the screen has been cut, from the folding motion of the screen.

Anyone know how i can diy a new cable? It almost looks like a hard drive cable but only six wires and the ends are like an audio connecor. This is some Hanton monitor id assume came from china or something. Theres absolutely no info on the the unit.

Heres some pics of what happend. I think i pulled 2 wires out of a connector upon removal as well.


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

what??????????//

No electronics geeks here???


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It's hard to tell from the pics, but if the ends are reuseable just replace the broken cable. Or cut out a section of the cable and solder in a new piece. Other than that it's replace the cable with a new one, if you can find it.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

One of the places I go to get electronic type parts is DigiKey. They're up in northern Minnesota.

mech


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

I found that cable...

Great site i ended up ordering a bunch of other stuff. I will fix this lcd screen with 2 connectors from this site at $.75 each!!!

https://www.allelectronics.com/index.html

take a look!!!! i cant believe i found it!! 

http://www.allelectronics.com/cgi-b...6-PIN_CONNECTOR_AND_HEADER,_2MM_SPACING_.html


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Nothing better than a cheap easy fix! :yes:


----------

